# Peggy Rockefeller Concert Series Announcement



## PeggyRockefellerConcerts (Jul 15, 2016)

The Rockefeller University is excited to announce the 2016-2017 Peggy Rockefeller Concert season! We are, once again, pleased to offer a series of musical performances featuring world-class artists in a venue unmatched in New York City. Caspary Auditorium, with its intimate scale, clear sight lines, and superb acoustics, provides an extraordinary concert experience for both artist and audience.

Since its inception in 1958, the Peggy Rockefeller Concert Series has presented some of the best musicians from around the world. We also pride ourselves on giving many emerging and mid-career artists the opportunity to perform and our audiences the opportunity to hear them.

This year's series begins on September 21 with pianist *Christopher O'Riley*, host of the popular NPR classical music program From the Top. O'Riley, known for his prowess in traditional classical music, as well as piano transcriptions of modern music, will be joined by the distinguished *New York Chamber Soloists*. Other artists featured in this year's season include:

*Weiss-Kaplan-Stumpf Trio* (Piano, violin, cello) - November 3, 2016
*Miró String Quartet* (Violins, viola, cello) - November 29, 2016
*Charlie Albright* (Piano) - February 8, 2017
*Poulenc Trio* (Oboe, bassoon, piano) - March 8, 2017
*Elliot Madore* (Baritone) - April 6, 2017

We are delighted to offer deeply discounted student tickets for just $10 each through Rockefeller's ticket subsidy program, and only $30 per person general admission. Please visit us at www.rockefeller.edu/peggy for more information about the concert series, including artists' bios, links to their websites, and an online ticket order form.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Alas, not in my neck of the woods.


----------

